# Today at Donny



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

Went to Donny today curtosy of Redline!

The show was "ok" but nothing special, your typical chav fest but i wasnt there for the massive subs and stupid bodykits i was there for some track time and to have close look at the Time Attack cars!

The Track time was great and the car was even better! first time round donnington and i thoroughly enjoyed it! biggest let down for me was the tyres, i only had cheap falkens on as i have been drving the car daily, i didnt realsie how much of a problem they would be on track! they were CRAP, but never mind, i still got to drive round the circuit and it wad great! Even though the tyres slowed me down quite a bit the car was still very quick and handled fautlesly!

Cant wait for Curbrough on the 25th now and ill have some proper tyres!

Big thanks to Renton @ Redline for sorting out the Track Time!

Saw the Time Attack cars there to, luckily i know Ian Litchfield who is running a gorgeous Spec C impreza in it so he got me into the pit's and i had a chance to have a wander round! 

Was good to see them on track and Rocket Ronnie and Andy Barnes having some fun racing each other!

Didnt see many other skyines there but then again if i wasnt going on track i wouldnt of gone!

Time to sort some sponsorship for the Time Attack series i think!!!

ill post the very few pics i have later!

thanks!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Luffy said:


> ...Biggest let down for me was the tyres, i only had cheap falkens on as i have been drving the car daily, i didnt realsie how much of a problem they would be on track! they were CRAP, but never mind, i still got to drive round the circuit and it wad great!


Yep....Falken's are crap tyres round track...must get another Skyline for track use only                 :smokin:


----------



## 160sr (Sep 23, 2005)

is there any lap times on the net yet? i was there both days (my car was on the stands) i never got to see any times and i would love to know what they all got 

which one was your car ?


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Which falkens do you have??


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

FK451's are suppose to work well on track...

Luffy, you have rotas right? what size and et are they?


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Yunis A said:


> FK451's are suppose to work well on track...


This is why I asked as I am running the above


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Andy Barnes summoned a flame/explosion from his exhaust on the start finish line that sounded like a mortar going off:smokin: That and his burnout at the end of the time attack stuff, both looked like great fun. A very Porsche turbo looked well suited to the circuit but no sight was more impressive than the R32 and R34 doing battle lap after lap. The time attack promises to be a great addition to the D1 this year.
Luffy, what was wrong with the Litchfield Spec C? Also any ideas what happened to Gary Passingham, Simon Norris, Lisa Diamond and the others?


----------



## drewby (Jan 15, 2004)

luffy what yu doing at curburough, on the 25th. i do that sprint too. D


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

I nearly made it to Donington as i only live 'down the road' & i really wanted to see the cars entered into the Time Attack series. But i wasn't sure about the other 'attractions'.... 

If anyone has got any times, i'd be interested to see them; I take it they weren't using the Melbourne loop?



Luffy said:


> Time to sort some sponsorship for the Time Attack series i think!!!


If you find yourself knocking back offers of sponsorship, please point them in my direction!  

M


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

drewby said:


> luffy what yu doing at curburough, on the 25th. i do that sprint too. D


I was gonna ask the same thing, but the 25th of April is a weekday... Testing?


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Pulse D said:


> But i wasn't sure about the other 'attractions'....


Tango'd horses in heels


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Booty-licious said:


> Tango'd horses in heels


lol....!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

I didn't stay long, caught up with the D1GB and Time Attack guys. Mark and Scot at Abbey, others. Then left as our ears were bleeding from the noise and my eyes had enough of "TO THE MAX" cars with ICE...I swear there should be a competition between owners and traders who's got the loudest sounds....man!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Pulse D said:


> If anyone has got any times, i'd be interested to see them; I take it they weren't using the Melbourne loop?


National circuit. Chris Mann timed me at 1:27 in the morning session and my mate Chris said I did 1:25 in the afternoon. Out with the time attack boys:smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Luffy. Was your car the silver R32 GTR? If so watched you on the track at about 5:30.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

Donington Park Lap records..
Short 

C 1:10.685 Win Percy Jaguar XJ-220 10 Oct 1999 
B 1:15.998 John Pogson Ferrari F40 01 Oct 2000 
A 1:22.155 Stephen Archer Porsche 964RS 01 Oct 2000


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Car looked good Dave. You seemed to be hving fun on Craner Curves with Rocket Ronnie


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

so what were the lap times???? its suppose to be a time attack and no one got any times??


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

stuartstaples said:


> Car looked good Dave. You seemed to be hving fun on Craner Curves with Rocket Ronnie


Was that the orange 32?
I never saw Ronnie on the track. And did not play with anyone else. to busy sliding around. Craners was interesting at the end of the second session (before Phils RX7 came off) 

There are no official times. It was just a play session (even though some people seemed to be racing )

Best car of the weekend was 520bhp cossie powered Pug 206WRC. Great battle with Andy Barnes:smokin:


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Yes the orange 32 was supposed to be Ronnie. I take it Terry Pankhurst (Dimma 206 WRC) was only running on Saturday then? It's a shame to have missed that, a beast by all accounts and Mr Pankhursts knowledge of the track is prety good I would think. The Porsche looked quick, did you come up against that at any point Dave?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

stuartstaples said:


> The time attack promises to be a great addition to the D1 this year. Also any ideas what happened to Gary Passingham, Simon Norris, Lisa Diamond and the others?


Simon's car wasn't ready and Gary was there on Saturday only.

The orange car was Harry (Mark was driving it on Saturday). Ronnie was in the silver Porsche


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Thanks John. That helps doesn't it 
I was only playing with Harry (orange 32) as he had never been around Donington before. the car he was sharing with Mark was similar power to mine but stripped out (which I can see makes a big difference now).
Ronnie (silver porsche) was flying but I never met him on the track.
Terry did break the Peugeot on the Saturday. The speed of the car and his driving was brilliant. He spent a lot of time swapping places with Andy Barnes. Another very good drive from him.
About time I thanked the organisers of time attack for letting me go out and have a pay even though I am not taking part in the series. If I was not doing the sprinting I would not as my car and myself are quicker than I thought.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

davewilkins said:


> National circuit. Chris Mann timed me at 1:27 in the morning session and my mate Chris said I did 1:25 in the afternoon. Out with the time attack boys:smokin:


Nice one Dave! :smokin:


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

What happened to the Black RX7?


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

I apologise for my inaccuracies. That's the problem with second hand information.


----------



## 160sr (Sep 23, 2005)

the black rx7 was abit too close to the civic for my liking when it spun off...

i agree that the pug fast and driven well.top car


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

IIRC, driverST24 on here was in the civics passenger seat at the time so perhaps he would like to comment on what happened as well but Phils (RX7) brake fluid boiled and he lost his brakes at the bottom of Craners and nearly took the civic with him


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

You did bloody good out there i think mate, fair play, stayed out from start to end giving it loads.
Suprsied with the Evo boys, was out at first and bloody fast, but soon as it rained they shat em and went in 

Was some good stuff there, and nice to meet some new people ive never met in person before.

Cossie powered 206 was stunningly fast in Time Attack, esp on the last of Saturdays sesions where he turned his boost up.

Abbeys R32 was awesome, sounds the tits too.



Booty-licious said:


> Tango'd horses in heels


Meeeeeeeeeow


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I missed every bit of the track action, only went up for the sunday, turned up too late on the sunday to see the Skyline group out, couldn't really work out where would be the best place to stand etc.

Alex B


----------



## sir-gtr (Aug 30, 2005)

*silver r32 on track at about 5:30*

that was me .suspention to hard, and on falkens.now i have a new shopping list.


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

thought you did well dave on sunday to go as quick as that. was suprised tony was a fair bit slower in the elise, but then when he said he'd never driven donnington before it made sense! it was his first time out on the type r engine and new coil overs, needs setting up fully he reckons now. he was chuffed to get some free track time for a run.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Yunis A said:


> so what were the lap times???? its suppose to be a time attack and no one got any times??


The Time Attack was untimed (apart from those sneakily timing it  ) as it was a media/test/fun day but from the first round on May 28th it will be professionally timed.

A lot more drivers couldn't make it unfortunately as it was a bit late notice and quite a few of them are still preparing their cars for the Series.

Didn't see you yesterday Chris  

Glen


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Luffy,

You should have come over and said Hi mate !!

Abbeys R32 was seriously flying all weekend - it was definately the fastest thing I saw on Saturday down the pit straight, and sounded absoluetly viscious !!!

Was nice to see Andy, Raef, Terry, Sean, Gary, Phil, Harry and several others all giving it beans at some point over the weekend - was fantastic.

Big thanks to GBH and Abbeys who gave me so much support all weekend. Scotts enthusiasm is amazing given how much time he spends with skylines and others tsuff during the week. I pop a nice piccy up tomorrow.

Oh and that Ronnie blokes just a jammy git - turning up in a standard road car and almost blitzing everyone, must be all the practice he gets in his "fast car" (and no - its not silver !!!) !!!    

J.


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

I saw you there bladey but you looked busy mate so i thought id leave you to it.

im running brand new flaken 452's. I didnt feel safe with them on at all, SteveN thought i was really puching it to the max at first because i had tyres squelling round all the corners but i wasnt, i had to back off a few corners because the tyres just lost grip. It was great fun though!

I dont think anything was wrong with the litchfield car, I saw Ian move it and he said it was running really well.

Dave, i was in my Silver R33 going round the track at 12:30.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Luffy,

Were the tyres like that straight away, or after a few laps? What pressures do you run? I presume they aren't brand new or are they? If they are near new they'll be much better when they're worn.

I didn't find the 451's that bad until they started to go off which happens after only a few laps on circuit.

Regards
Nito


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

they are brand new, well bout 3 weeks old.

i didnt adjust the pressure at all so ill check what it was running.

ive got curbrough sprint track next tuesday so hopefully that will give me a better idea of how good they are!


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

NITO said:


> What pressures do you run?


Hi Nito, what pressures would you reccomend? I wil have mine on track later this year and am a little clueless LOL


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Luffy said:


> they are brand new, well bout 3 weeks old.
> 
> i didnt adjust the pressure at all so ill check what it was running.
> 
> ive got curbrough sprint track next tuesday so hopefully that will give me a better idea of how good they are!


Definitely need to scrub them in, and the tyre pressures are vital. Even so, you'll never be able to compete with anyone on semi-slicks.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

TBH Craig was properly flying, I think he just means they crap compared to proper track tyres.

He was up against 4 Evo's running Semi-slicks, inc the mega serious one on D02J's, so obv Falkens cant compare.


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

sorry, bear in mind this is my first track day in this car, compared to other road tyres these might be quite good but i cant compare them.

i suppose i was expecting more as the car seemed to give in before me which i never thought would happen in a million years!

off to curbrough next week where i will be able to spend more time trying different things out to give me a better idea of how the car handles.


----------



## Jasonevans (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi guys,

My first post so please don't flame me !! .. I'm the guy in the CTR ( Civic ). 
Had a great day at donny time attack today, good fun,, that RX7 though,, wow VERY close to contact ,, without me giving a bit more room we would deffo have been swapping body panels .. But still,, all good fun !
Guy in the RX7 came over after ( top bloke ) and said his brakes failed .. now THAT'S slightly worrying !.. all in all though,, had a top day,, and sorry to anyone who I held up. ( I tried not to ,, hope I didn't ,, but I've only got a mere 200 ponies under me hood so was a little outclassed to say the least ).


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

Car looked great mate!

I missed the near miss but had one of my own when a Honda NSX spun in front of me coming out of the last corner and went backwards into the pit wall, luckily it didnt look like to much damage had been made!


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

*Donny on Sunday*

I wasnt there on Saturday (Mark drove), but drove the Orange 32 on Sunday. Hadnt driven Donnington Park before and wish I'd done so sooner - what a great circuit. Really enjoyed the circuit and the car, feeling more confident in it the more I drive it. Best get out and drive more!

Thanks to Mark, Tony and Scott for the support during the day and to Bladey for the Red Bulls!


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

only saw the car on sunday it and looked and sounded awesome!!!

i agree Donnington is a great track to drive with a few techy bits but some lovely fast bits to.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

So didn't the Skyline boys (& Lisa) turn out then?? What happened to the Norris Evo ? The SVA 1100bhp Sky etc etc

Anyone got any times or Vids ?


----------



## Jasonevans (Apr 18, 2006)

Must be a Honda thing,, none of us can drive ! ( hehe )

I was there mainly to test my LSD that I put in a week or so before , so I was trying to see how much difference there was and how the car behaved etc , All I can say is it's alot better than it was before re front end grip, but now I deffo need neg camber on the rear to stop it wagging it's tail. 
Who says you can't drift in a FWD car,, just show me some grass !  

Oh and I'm NEVER going on with Toyo T1-r's again,, they are most truely shagged now , WHEY to soft for track use


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Steve said:


> .. The SVA 1100bhp Sky etc etc ..
> 
> 
> 
> > the SVA 34 suffered a seized turbo on sat


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

Didnt see any of ya on sat ?? were you all over in the pit area ? i was in the yellow 32gtr on redlines track time.... what happened to the orange 32gtr that came out on track with us half way through ? I was having fun trying to catch you up but thats 1 fast machine !

Loved the curves at the start of the finish straight, bit of track driving and then into a bit of D1 action 

Sounds like sunday was the day to have gone though...


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

apart from it rained for bout 5 minutes when we were on track!

i know what you mean the last 2 corners were great! i kept messing up the first corner though! couldnt quite get the position right until last 10mins.


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

well i wish it had rained a bit, would have taken less of my tyres and made it more technical, i cant wait to get to nurburg and have a go there...

Have to say that the shows organisation seemeed poor, glad i wasnt camping for the weekend ! Where was the 0-60 timing ? i wanted to test mine again after my latest mods, got 3.4 seconds last time on a [email protected] surface last year and wanted to see where i could get this time..

Had a good day on sat though and i enjoyed the track time (cheers renton) however it highlighted the fact that i need wider tyres (currently 255's) and a new set of front disks (shudder under braking), im running 34gtr brakes - can any1 reccomend a suitable disk upgrade for a track car ? I dont want noisy floating disks though !


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

plkettle said:


> Didnt see any of ya on sat ?? were you all over in the pit area ? i was in the yellow 32gtr on redlines track time.... what happened to the orange 32gtr that came out on track with us half way through ? I was having fun trying to catch you up but thats 1 fast machine !
> 
> Loved the curves at the start of the finish straight, bit of track driving and then into a bit of D1 action
> 
> Sounds like sunday was the day to have gone though...


The orange 32 is the Abbey M/S Time Attack car

http://www.timeattack.co.uk/competitors.asp

"Abbey Motorsport 
R32 GTR 600bhp 4WD
‘Harry’ as he is more commonly known is a GTR fan through and through. Normally seen on track alongside Peter, Harry is also a hard hitter in the GTR circuit scene. Until last year Harry drove a 650bhp R33 GTR however he has now hooked up with Skyline favourites Abbey Motorsport to bring a well prepared R32 GTR into the Series. Abbey are well known for their Skyline tuning throughout Europe and are preparing this car for Harry as tuner backed entry. With 600bhp to play with Harry is no stranger to huge power and will be a serious contender on track for podium finishes this year with his Abbey Motorsport developed machine."










Agreed that the car is certainly rapid - to quote mark from abbey who did some flying laps along with legendary HKS test driver Gareth Finnegan " I was conerning flat in 5th "  :smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

plkettle said:


> im running 34gtr brakes - can any1 reccomend a suitable disk upgrade for a track car ? I dont want noisy floating disks though !


I am still using the R34 GTR disks/calipers with GREX pads and my brakes were fine even when used hard. I am surprised by this but I usually try to re-bed them in before using on the track (I read how to this from a link on here).

Are you sure that there is not pad deposits on there. I did have this at one time and the brakes were terrible. Several increasing-pressure braking sessions and leaving to cool afterwards sorted them out


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Jasonevans said:


> Must be a Honda thing,, none of us can drive ! ( hehe )
> 
> I was there mainly to test my LSD that I put in a week or so before , so I was trying to see how much difference there was and how the car behaved etc , All I can say is it's alot better than it was before re front end grip, but now I deffo need neg camber on the rear to stop it wagging it's tail.
> Who says you can't drift in a FWD car,, just show me some grass !
> ...



Have you seen my brothers video from your car yet You seem to keep up ok on the twisties just not on the straight. Your car seems ok to me, just not so fast through Coppice 
Nice to have met you Jason


----------



## Jasonevans (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Dave.

Nice meeting you mate. No I have not seen the video yet,, still waiting for it to be sent to me ( Tell him to get a move on ! - I wanna see my rallying attempt ! ).

Yer not to bad on the twisties, just a little slow on the strights due to the fact that I'm NA and only a mere 200 bhp ( Violins playing  ).
Oh Coppice corner,, yer ,, well,, err.. slighly overdone it there! 

Was a good day and was good for me to test the L.S.D out , now I just need another 250 bhp and some neg camber and I'll be laughing    !


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

davewilkins said:


> I am still using the R34 GTR disks/calipers with GREX pads and my brakes were fine even when used hard. I am surprised by this but I usually try to re-bed them in before using on the track (I read how to this from a link on here).
> 
> Are you sure that there is not pad deposits on there. I did have this at one time and the brakes were terrible. Several increasing-pressure braking sessions and leaving to cool afterwards sorted them out


I had the disks reskimmed by RB only a few months ago and i have bedded them in and do the proper warm up cooling down with them but i still get brake shudder quite badly when hard braking from high speed, I will have to get the car back to RB to check to see if there is something else causing this as its annoying me....

Could it be a loose steering rack or something else causing this ??


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

is there a certain way you should warm you brakes before or while on track?


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

not specifically, just warm them up gradually and not go out there and do a full brake at 140+mph when they are cold etc also cooling them down gradually i was told helps as well.


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

TOKYO said:


> The Time Attack was untimed (apart from those sneakily timing it  ) as it was a media/test/fun day but from the first round on May 28th it will be professionally timed.
> 
> A lot more drivers couldn't make it unfortunately as it was a bit late notice and quite a few of them are still preparing their cars for the Series.
> 
> ...


Hi Glen

we had a stand with Redline/TOTB and i also had a 200+ club stand so was around all weekend. popped over to pitlane on sunday when my mate tony (elsie) and dave w got onto the tracktime session, but you looked busy at the time so just said hi to a few peeps.  
rgds


----------



## 160sr (Sep 23, 2005)

what sort of speeds was you guys going through crainers and by the end of the straight?


----------



## SeanB (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I was in the Orange (well mostly Orange) Lotus Exige. It was my first outing of the year after totally rebuilding the car. Did three sessions on Saturday and basically used the time to try and get the dampers set up. The first session I had a fair bit of understeer, but I managed to get it dialled in for the second session. I went a few clicks to far for the last session and the car was a bit all over the place. But nothing fell off or anything, so that was a result.

It was a bit frustrating only having 200BHP when everything else had at least 3 times as much power. I couldn't keep with anyone really down the straights, but I was quick everywhere else, my car goes round corners like its on rails and I was seeing 130 ish at the bottom of Craners.

Roll on Rockingham, But I am praying there are no straights and lots of bends!!!

Sean..


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Good effort Sean from the only British car on track


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Sean, you forgot to mention your best lap time of 'roughly' 1.18.792


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Time Attack*

Agreed about the Donny track, what a cool circuit, its the first time I have been round it too. Had some exciting tussles with Terry Pankhurst in his Dimma Peugoet 206 WRC Cossy thingy (I was in my R34), having a right crack with the pair of us powersliding out of corners and switching positions on track, that car is fast, Norris has got his work cut out for him in the unlimited class for sure.

I managed to turn Rob's Advan TCII's wheels yellow instead of white due to the heat fromt the brakes  Whoops 

I wasnt going to run the GTR in Time Attack however after the weekend's playing I might although I need to get it up to spec for the regs which isnt too much grief.... depends on Rocket Ronnie.... cool to be out again with Rocket Ronnie on track this weekend, although in his GT2, I think he should wind out the R33 to finally see whats in it on a real track  If the competition is there, I could be tempted  

The guys from Do-Luck were back over to help out with the drift cars and were pleased to see the R34 thundering around, un-touched from GT Battle apart form an oil change. As usual they played a blinder helping us and some of the drift boys. I ragged it to death it all the sessions and it is still purring away without fault.

Cant wait for Round 1 @ Rockingham now, RC Developments Evo 6 and WRC Tech WRX confirmed thier entries yesterday too after seeing the weekends antics... Our Evo is now being pulled apart and having the diffs sorted out as well as all the adjustable bits and bobs that were missing previously, it should be ready in a couple of weeks although I dont know how it will fair against the rest of the field

Will post up some pix later when I can as I have a few here.

One last thing, (and a first for me) thanks to Abbey for removing and lending us the driveshaft from thier 350Z for our Pink car after it broke one in the drift and saving us a 8 hour round trip back to Sumo. By the time you read this Tony you should have it back with a crate of beer attached 

Andy


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Pic*

Just found this  Although it appears I was in the drift, I wasnt  LOL


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Any lap times Andy?


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

nice pic that Andy!!

Good drifting lol


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Loved that burnout. Surprised the clerk of the course didn't come and slap your wrists though


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> Just found this  Although it appears I was in the drift, I wasnt  LOL


Andy, any more photos?


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Pix*

I should have the official pix tomm and will update the TA and D1 sites accordingly however you can find some on these forums although they ar emostly D1 related ( due to the sites ) :-

www.driftworks.com
www.d1gb.co.uk
www.racershaven.com

Andy


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Laps*



DRAGON said:


> Any lap times Andy?


This weekend was for setup and testing only and therefore officially untimed.

I did see some people doing thier own timing from the pitlane etc but who did what I dont know. I did hear 1.19, 1.20, 1.22 's etc but without the timing gear, you cant rely on them of course. 

Obviously at Round 1 the event and future rounds will be timed by MST Timing as per BTCC / GT etc so achievements will be credible and will stand as records for the circuit under Time Attack conditions.

I am interested to see how us aftermarket boys get on to compare with BTCC lap times tbh, especially at Silverstone  

Andy


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> I am interested to see how us aftermarket boys get on to compare with BTCC lap times tbh, especially at Silverstone


That should be a very interesting comparison. :smokin:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Another*

Pix from Ed Fahey :-

More pix on the way tomm....










Andy


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

thats a worrying pic andy, looks like you are coming up to the last 2 corners of the track and you and your passenger are looking at each other as if you dont know what to do!!! 

edited to say after a better look, it looks like your racing down home straight.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Worry*

Nah, it was all under control 

That picture was from the VIP passenger rides I did, the passenger in the photo is Dan Joyce from Dirty Sanchez.

He has just bought a crazy S13 with a S15 front and 550bhp SR20 to do the Gumball in.

Andy


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

That was his was it? I recall my mate chris going on about it...  Cant see it lasting long in his hands though as he is a bit.. no alot of a nutter!

I really like the idea of time attack and D1GB being on the same day... Although i love drifting it can get a little monotonous just watching that for 6 hours... The time attack will break up the action and be well worth it... Kudos to you guys... :smokin: 

Andy your car did look ace on sat... And was great to see you coming onto the pit straight sideways... reminds me of the first GTROC trackday i came to at donnington to see JamieM doing the same...


----------



## driverst24 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jasonevans said:


> Hi Dave.
> 
> Nice meeting you mate. No I have not seen the video yet,, still waiting for it to be sent to me ( Tell him to get a move on ! - I wanna see my rallying attempt ! ).
> 
> ...


A MEGA thanks for taking me out in the passenger seat me. MUCH appreciated.  I was very impressed with the Civic Type R - first time out in one when moving and I was very impressed by the way you made it move. The "incident" at Copice was the RX-7s fault - he was man enough to admit it and that was 100% the reason we went slightly off there - it's not every day a RX-7 at approx 90 cuts about 6 inches right across the front of your car sideways ...  

I was also very impressed by Dave and his handling of his R32 - the orange Abbey car wasn't pulling away that much, only on the straights. Cheers for the passenger ride Dave. It's good to see what a R32 can do in the right hands.  Yeah - I've only had mine since Oct 05 and still not 100% used to the way it handles - I blame the lack of decent weather so far ...  

I was VERY tempted to take my own R32 on track but feared with standard brakes that it would not be up to the job and would have been at the back ...  

A big THANKS to Chris Mann also.

I was also happy to meet Fuggles, who'll probably not remember me and Keith Cowie for letting me ask him about his car when the Redline speakers where doing their best to get 120db+ or so it seemed right next to us. 

I hope I've thanked everybody now!


----------



## driverst24 (Jul 13, 2005)

160sr said:


> what sort of speeds was you guys going through crainers and by the end of the straight?


I was beside Dave when he got 4th gear through Crainers - i.e. 110+mph then
and nearly got it revved out in 4th along back straight so I'd guess 130+mph ..


I wasn't really watching the speedo too much, because I was more watching reference points to the track to see how quick we were relative to the Abbey R32 ...  

Sorry Dave if these speeds aren't accurate and I hope you don't me answering ...


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I don't mind you answering 
I would love to comment on the speeds but since the speedo is in kmh and the road angel is slow to update, it is hard to tell. I kept glancing at the Road Angel but can't remember what it said. I would rather not know on craners 

Good lap time by Sean Bicknell by the way:smokin:


----------



## driverst24 (Jul 13, 2005)

davewilkins said:


> I don't mind you answering
> I would love to comment on the speeds but since the speedo is in kmh and the road angel is slow to update, it is hard to tell. I kept glancing at the Road Angel but can't remember what it said. I would rather not know on craners
> 
> Good lap time by Sean Bicknell by the way:smokin:


1 min 8 sec time in the Ferrari 430 Challenge car Dave ... 
I had to find out ... and no it wasn't when I was in it ..


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

driverst24 said:


> 1 min 8 sec time in the Ferrari 430 Challenge car Dave ...
> I had to find out ... and no it wasn't when I was in it ..


 
...but my car is worth the same as his front brake disks


----------



## driverst24 (Jul 13, 2005)

davewilkins said:


> ...but my car is worth the same as his front brake disks


No way ... your car is way better than that Dave....

I also enjoyed myself MORE in your car Dave than the 430 Challenge car ..
That might sound strange but to be in your car was more of a thrill on the track .. The Ferrari felt too safe like it wasn't trying and I'm sure the lap times from my passenger ride were about the same as yours !!!

I do love loads of fast cars and I never thought I'd say a R32 was more entertaining than a Ferrari 430 Challenge car around Donington ...
Well done Dave .. :smokin:


----------



## driverst24 (Jul 13, 2005)

driverst24 said:


> 1 min 8 sec time in the Ferrari 430 Challenge car Dave ...
> I had to find out ... and no it wasn't when I was in it ..


Sorry Dave the 1 min 8 Sec was in LAST year's Ferrari 360 Challenge car with proper full slicks, dry and professional driver ... 

I quizzed times when I said I thought yours felt faster.

Your honour is upheld..


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

ok 

Less of me. Let's have everyone else's times


----------



## 160sr (Sep 23, 2005)

driverst24 said:


> I was beside Dave when he got 4th gear through Crainers - i.e. 110+mph then
> and nearly got it revved out in 4th along back straight so I'd guess 130+mph ..
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for that..its hard to tell how quick your going from the top of the hill and how tight/technical the corners are. maybe its cos you lot make it look easy


----------



## MadFaz (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi, just joined because I went to Donny on Sunday hoping to see some cool track action and one of the Skylines that I really loved was a blue 'Sumo Power' R34  

Was just browsing through the internet, and decided to see if I could find it!! Just came to this site and wow, finally found the car!!!

Some nice driving, I have some DVD footage of it going down the long straight (where the pit stop is located) along with the orange R32!

As soon as you came off track, I raced down from the stands to see I could get a closer glimpse  










Thank you for finally helping me to realise what my dream car should be!


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

good write up of the weekend action here

http://www.timeattack.co.uk/190406.asp


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Lex DakarDatsun said:


>


Finally a sensible picture


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

Good write up lex and some great photos!


----------



## andyw (Nov 12, 2001)

*thankyou!*

Evening all 

Better late than never, a big thankyou to Jason and Dave for the passenger rides round on Sunday - and to John for offering the tracktime:smokin: 

Jason - i will get the video to you tomorrow and try and post up our 'off' over the weekend:smokin: 

Dave - well driven mate - glad the flat battery didnt slow you down( pitlane jump start)

Awesome cars and drivers and a great turnout.

Look forward to meeting you at Curborough Luffy 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

andyw said:


> Evening all
> Better late than never, a big thankyou to Jason and Dave for the passenger rides round on Sunday - and to John for offering the tracktime:smokin:
> Jason - i will get the video to you tomorrow and try and post up our 'off' over the weekend:smokin:
> Dave - well driven mate - glad the flat battery didnt slow you down( pitlane jump start)
> ...


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=53176


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for your comments on my photos people,was the 1st time using my new camera (Nikon D70S) so it was a learning curve/sheer luck  Will be back over soon 

Cheers to Fuggles for giving me a new pass on Sunday too


----------

